# NYPD FEE WAIVED



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

NYPD has waived the fee for their upcoming exam in Feb. =D>


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Are they recruiting in Boston again?


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

They haven't charged in over a year for the test. 
It's gonna take much more than a free test to attract me to that city.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer D,

As far as I know, they are not in Boston this time around.

Cape Cop,

Do your homework son, they charged for the last exam they had. :flipoff:


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

I didn't think they were charging anymore.
I know many of their recent tests were free.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer D,

I was on their website and read that they are going to try for another exam in Boston. Commissioner Raymond Kelly took classes at Harvard and is very fond of this area. Last exam here they had to turn away 700 applicants due to seating availability. If I hear or see anything definite I'll let you know.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

More than 26,000 people have submitted applications to take the next NYPD entrance exam in the filing period that ends today, officials said. 

To gather more potential test-takers, the city waived the $35 application fee and extended the filing window by 80 days. 

One reason the process was extended is because the department wanted to recruit at metropolitan-area colleges that didn't gear up until September classes began.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

There are literally advirtisements plastered all over subway cars. They advertised no fee for this upcoming test. I wish it was that easy up here!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

On upcoming civil circus tests, BPD does advertise with posters at various points in the city such as district stations, community centers, etc. Then they set up dates and times for these "recruting" centers, and they have a # you can call to speak to a recruiting officer, blah blah blah... of course we all know this is a big JOKE. I wonder if it's the same way with NYPD... :-k


----------

